# Can anyone determine the size of a tank from a pic?



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

so i have an offer to buy this tank and stand for $50 but the guy has no clue what size it is. I asked him to measure it and said he dident have a tape handy but its really big.

Im hoping its a 75 gallon, but could be a 55.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

By comparing the receptacle and the slats on the stand I would say it's around a 48 inch front and if I had to guess, knowing that, I would say 12 inches front to back. And it being taller than wider I would go anywhere from 18-22. Another thing it looks similar to one I had and I would lean to 55 gallon. Plus, you wanting a 75, I would say 55 gallon and if you get it and it turns out to being 75 that's a plus.

I would say it's a 48 x 12 x 20 55 gallon. 90% positive


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

somebody said:


> By comparing the receptacle and the slats on the stand I would say it's around a 48 inch front and if I had to guess, knowing that, I would say 12 inches front to back. And it being taller than wider I would go anywhere from 18-22. Another thing it looks similar to one I had and I would lean to 55 gallon. Plus, you wanting a 75, I would say 55 gallon and if you get it and it turns out to being 75 that's a plus.
> 
> I would say it's a 48 x 12 x 20 55 gallon. 90% positive


I am guessing 55 as well, but am really hoping for a 75 

if it is a 55 i guess ill turn it into a mumba tank :fish: and i already have a 75.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Could just be the angle the pic is taken from for some reason that looks more than 12" front to back to me. Hard to say though, could be 12" and just a weird angle. And who in the world does not have a tape measure at their house?? lol


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The height to width ratio looks too small to be a 55, but it looks like it's only 12" wide, I'm going to go with a 40 long at 48x12x16 (LxWxH).


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

got to be a bargain at $50 whether its a 55 or a 75


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Looks like a 55


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

lilscoots said:


> The height to width ratio looks too small to be a 55, but it looks like it's only 12" wide, I'm going to go with a 40 long at 48x12x16 (LxWxH).


you started to get me a little worried, so i went to Photoshop for some help 










i am going to assume the board on the tank trim is a 1x4 meaning its 3.5" wide. it took 6 "boards" to reach the bottom of the top trim. So when adjusting for the angle i am going to assume the tank is 21" high.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

and comparing it to other 55's it has to be wider than 12"


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Def 75 IMO

A 55 would look much narrower even with the distortion.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

lilscoots said:


> The height to width ratio looks too small to be a 55, but it looks like it's only 12" wide, I'm going to go with a 40 long at 48x12x16 (LxWxH).


well you win 100 internet points :thumb:

went to pick it up from a family way out in the sticks, got there and before even getting close to it i knew it was much smaller than what i was expecting. gave it a quick glance and said i would take it, **** i knew i would take it before i even got out of the truck after seeing their living conditions, they where bad, very bad.

turns out the trim is broken on top and bottom, but the glass and seals are in perfect condition, looks to be less than a year old. looks like they picked it up from the trim at some point. (I did notice the broken trim when i first saw it, but felt bad for the guy)

anyways, now i have a 40 long with broken trim and a stand, cant decide whether to just pull it apart and cut my losses or try and fix it. Might be a good stand for one of the kids rooms.

Where can i price/order trim at?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Get a 1/4" piece of glass cut at 4"x12" and silicone it in at the top middle where the brace would be and you'll be fine.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Buying used tanks can be tricky at times! Ppl seem to have a hard time properly sizing their tanks. Still, $50 for 40L with stand is not a bad deal! Did it come with any other equipment?


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

lilscoots said:


> Get a 1/4" piece of glass cut at 4"x12" and silicone it in at the top middle where the brace would be and you'll be fine.


x2, especially on a 40 long.

The stand alone is worth the $50 though.


----------

